# For best outcomes, pick a "high-volume" surgeon



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This recently released study confirms what most of us have been preaching for a long time:

Patients whose surgeons did fewer than 25 thyroid removal surgeries a year were 1.5 times more likely to have complications, the researchers found.

The fewer surgeries, the higher the risks of complications. "If your doctor does, on average, just one total thyroidectomy a year, you have an 87% increase in the odds of sustaining a thyroid complication from your surgery compared to a patient who undergoes a thyroidectomy from a high-volume surgeon who performs 26 or more per year," says Julie Ann <a>Sosa</a>, MD, senior author of the study, chief of endocrine surgery and leader of the neoplasia diseases group at Duke University, Durham, N.C. Complications can include bleeding and damage to the laryngeal nerve that can make it difficult to speak, breathe and swallow.

Finding that ''high-volume'' surgeon may be more difficult than patients think. Dr. Sosa found more than half of the 4,600 surgeons polled only did one thyroidectomy a year. The majority of patients, she says, are having the surgery done by a ''low-volume'' surgeon. Her study is published online March 8 in the Annals of Surgery.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/news/thyroid-diseases/20364-best-thyroid-surgery-results-pick-doctor-25-plus-cases-year


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brendajm (Apr 11, 2016)

What about a doctor that does about 2 a week?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

brendajm said:


> What about a doctor that does about 2 a week?


If you are comfortable with them - then go for it. Ask alot of questions - most that you already know the answer to.

I opted for a general surgeon that specialized in endocrine surgeries. My scar is 3/4" and happy to report no complications. Cleveland Clinic trained and fairly new to private practice - had performed 500 thyroid surgeries prior to mine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed - if you feel comfortable, go with it.

That said, I will tell you that my surgeon does four surgeries *PER DAY*. I will also tell you I asked about complication rate and it was very, very, very low. Ask a fat ton of questions - it's your right!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine averaged 10-12 thyroid surgeries a week and my surgery ended up being fairly complicated. But he was so skilled, I had no complications (although my scar is about 2.5 inches long, but my thyroid had swelled so much they had to widen the incision during surgery to get it out).


----------



## RubyLuna21 (Apr 30, 2016)

I need to have a thyroidectomy and I'm waiting for my surgeon. (What feels like forever when I feel so horrible)....but She was booked for 2+ months when I made my appt. it is worth it to me to wait for someone I've researched, Is a high volume surgeon, and is competent and trustworthy. I have another 1.5 month til my appt.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would, personally. It's worth a bit of a wait to have a surgeon you trust and have a good outcome. Maybe you can ask to be placed on her cancellation list?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I waited about six weeks for my surgeon. I had an excellent outcome and don't regret it. Honestly, unless you have some kind of a connection to get an early appointment, if you aren't waiting for an appointment, you probably don't want that surgeon!


----------

